# 12/01 X5 - Bluetooth NO AUDIO!! HELP!



## Goetta (Oct 7, 2004)

Just finished installing BT in my 12/01 X5 (no nav). I can receive calls, make calls, voice recognition works, phone book transfers - BUT I CAN'T HEAR ANYTHING! The caller on the other end of the line can hear me, though. Also, the radio mutes when I receive or make a call.

I have the SES voice jumper installed. I have the 522 ULF module installed (manufactured 11/30/04), with the DB25 harness adapter. Center oddment tray with pairing button only (no phone specific cradle).

Please help!!!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Goetta said:


> Just finished installing BT in my 12/01 X5 (no nav). I can receive calls, make calls, voice recognition works, phone book transfers - BUT I CAN'T HEAR ANYTHING! The caller on the other end of the line can hear me, though. Also, the radio mutes when I receive or make a call.
> 
> I have the SES voice jumper installed. I have the 522 ULF module installed (manufactured 11/30/04), with the DB25 harness adapter. Center oddment tray with pairing button only (no phone specific cradle).
> 
> Please help!!!


Check this: http://www.x5world.com/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=26

... and specially this: http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/45825

Your problem should be at that audio amplifier section. :thumbup:


----------



## Goetta (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. But I have two questions:

I have a radio amplifer in the left rear of the vehicle - will I still need the ELK-800?.

And I don't even get the "beep" when you press the steering wheel button as if you were initiating a call, nor can I hear the voice say - "Please speak the number" even though if I say the number, it will in fact dial it. Does that change the analysis at all?

P.S. I swapped out the ULF module with the one in my E46 and confirmed the new module works just fine in my E46. I also put the module from my E46 into the X5 and have the same problem - no audio at all, no beep, etc....

Thanks!


----------



## Goetta (Oct 7, 2004)

*Problem solved!*

The problem was in the radio - when they manufactured the car the phone audio was never connected. Apparently this is the standard practice when the car comes from the factory without the phone option.

Here is the TSB on it, if anyone else encounters the same situation.

http://www.bmwmotorsports.org/pdf/BMW E39 E53 No audio from Telephone.pdf

It was a simple matter of taking out the radio, plugging in the phone audio connecter and reassembling the whole thing.

P.S. - on the TSB it tells you to turn the torx screw holding in the MID counter-clockwise. This is accurate, BUT only tun it 90 degrees, less you break it off like I did. :dunno:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Goetta said:


> The problem was in the radio - when they manufactured the car the phone audio was never connected. Apparently this is the standard practice when the car comes from the factory without the phone option.
> 
> Here is the TSB on it, if anyone else encounters the same situation.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

